# For Jane Austen fans? Pride and Prejudice and Zombies



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So I was sitting there drinking my coffee, eating my bagel, when I opened the Washington Post to the Style section and saw this picture:



For more on this:
http://tinyurl.com/janeaustenzombie

Betsy


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw this on Amazon recently.  I am sure it’s funny, but I can’t bring myself to read it!!  I am currently reading the original, and I love it, I think Zombies would be a bit much.  LOL

Rachel


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Same here, I'm currently reading Emma and P&P is next on my TBR list.  Not a big zombie fan, but I'm sure someone will love it, and probably review it here for us.
deb


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

One can only imagine the severity of the tremors that zombies have en-cited in Mrs. Bennets person.  And in that world of imagination I will have to remain .... as I am sure that Mr. Darcy would NEVER approve the reading of such a tale.

Tami


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Well done!

Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I am madly in love with Mr. Darcy. Have you seen the mini series with Colin Firth? <swoons>

On the subject of P&P with zombies...I can't bring myself to read it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The review in the Post was quite positive.  I may have to get it and do a review.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Anela re: P&P& Zombies. . . . .just sits wrong with me somehow. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the WaPo review. . . .you may have to register at the site, but it's free.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/16/AR2009041604348.html

I read the WaPo on my Kindle so didn't see the picture. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted the link earlier, too, but it's at the bottom of the post, perhaps no one saw it, thanks!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't recognize the "tiny URL". . . .oh well. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't recognize the "tiny URL". . . .oh well. . . .
> 
> Ann


Yes, I did the tinyurl thing because the link I had was sooooooo long, maybe because I did a search on their website to find the article. I should have identified it as a Washington Post article.

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I confess, I had never read the original, but downloaded a free version for my Kindle, and then bought the Zombie version!  They are on my TBR list.

It's really strange, but about a month ago a friend and I were at a SciFi convention, (as usual the conversation got rather weird, not unusual at a con!) and we were talking about Jane Austen and zombies, and how it would make an interesting movie.  Not two weeks later I saw a review of this book!  Someone must be reading my mind.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm loving P&P&Z - but you have to go into it with the intention to be amused.  It's a comedy novel, really, more so than a classic or a zombie novel.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> I'm loving P&P&Z - but you have to go into it with the intention to be amused. It's a comedy novel, really, more so than a classic or a zombie novel.


I have to agree - I downloaded the sample with the intent to ridicule the premise (Jane Austen and Zombies!! Really?!), but found myself giggling through it. Would be a nice cheeky beach read for a future vacation.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> It's really strange, but about a month ago a friend and I were at a SciFi convention, (as usual the conversation got rather weird, not unusual at a con!) and we were talking about Jane Austen and zombies, and how it would make an interesting movie. Not two weeks later I saw a review of this book! Someone must be reading my mind.


LOL! That's funny because a friend at work was just telling me about this yesterday! (We've wasted quite a bit of time arguing about the best plan of action should zombies attack while we are at work.) I told him that I enjoy a good zombie story as much as the next girl, but the idea of them running through _Pride and Prejudice_ still seems a little weird!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to be from CT, would you?  Same above mentioned friend mentioned that they had been talking about zombies and what to do if they attacked at work recently.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the conversation I'm missing by not having a permanent office, classics and zombies?  
Seriously, where do you all work?
deb


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> This is the conversation I'm missing by not having a permanent office, classics and zombies?
> Seriously, where do you all work?
> deb


Sadly I don't have many zombie conversations where I work, they already think I'm weird!

I save my interesting conversations for when I'm with my friends, who understand the scary way my mind works!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> You wouldn't happen to be from CT, would you? Same above mentioned friend mentioned that they had been talking about zombies and what to do if they attacked at work recently.


LOL! Nope, I'm in TX. It is very important to have these conversations in your workplace, though, wherever you live. If you're not in on the plan, your coworkers will push you down and run. 



drenee said:


> This is the conversation I'm missing by not having a permanent office, classics and zombies?
> Seriously, where do you all work?
> deb


LOL! I'm an engineer, and most of my coworkers are guys, if that helps explain it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That sounds hilarious. I'm not a fan of zombies at all, but I may have to make an exception for this one... but i think I'd better read the original first!

<adds both to already lengthy reading list>


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice is one of my favorite books, but I love scary books/movies, too, and thought this would be a fun twist.  I read the sample chapters and had to buy the book -- it's hilarious!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Bumping this, I just started reading Pride and Prejudice and Zombies deluxe edition in hardcover with 30% more zombies LOL. I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

I've started reading this in conjunction with _The Brief History of the Dead_. Highly amused at this point, and I hope the book is able to continuously delivered. I saw on Amazon the author will be releasing _Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter_ in March. Sounds like a great birthday/anniversary gift for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was all prepared to brag that we had spotted this book weeks ago in "The Weird Kindle Book thread", but fortunately before I started typing I realized that the original thread was from April and avoided embarassing myself!

One of the things I like about my work is that nearly all of my coworkers have science degrees, so we have some pretty elevated conversations. But we've missed out on conversations of what to do if the zombies attack.  I'm on the fifth floor, so as long as zombies can't climb stairs and don't use the elevator, I'm safe as long as the munchies stashed in my desk hold out (which won't be long).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Bumping this, I just started reading Pride and Prejudice and Zombies deluxe edition in hardcover with 30% more zombies LOL. I'm quite enjoying it.


 You are reading it in hardcover. No wonder I cannot find the deluxe edition for the Kindle.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> You are reading it in hardcover. No wonder I cannot find the deluxe edition for the Kindle.


yea, the deluxe edition isn't available in kindle. I figured I'd just buy the hardback, I wanted the 30% more zombie mayhem LOL and besides it's got cool color illustrations and a ribbon marker.

Although I got side tracked today by the need to reorganize my bookshelves, I have subjects that have over grown their shelf space and need to move things around, so I didn't get any reading done. I got the hubby to agree to help me move books tomorrow I just have to figure out where it should all go.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> yea, the deluxe edition isn't available in kindle. I figured I'd just buy the hardback, I wanted the 30% more zombie mayhem LOL and besides it's got cool color illustrations and a ribbon marker.
> 
> Although I got side tracked today by the need to reorganize my bookshelves, I have subjects that have over grown their shelf space and need to move things around, so I didn't get any reading done. I got the hubby to agree to help me move books tomorrow I just have to figure out where it should all go.


I have to go though my books. I have so many books I want to get rid of now that I have my kindle. I just wish I could find someone who would want the books. I am still reading Jane Bites Back. I may finish it tomorrow. Then I am going to start reading Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Perfect, my organizing distraction will probably result in us reading Zombies at similar pace.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Perfect, my organizing distraction will probably result in us reading Zombies at similar pace.


I want to try and read it this weekend before my classes start again on Monday. I have four days off this weekend.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to start this book today.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I read about 50 pages Wednesday night, it is a really fun book. Didn't read any last night though, and not sure if I will get around to it today.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm on the fifth floor, so as long as zombies can't climb stairs and don't use the elevator, I'm safe as long as the munchies stashed in my desk hold out (which won't be long).


_Of course_ zombies can climb stairs! I was of the opinion that we would be safe in our closed area with only turnstile access for mere mortals, but my coworkers insist that zombies will tear through drywall if they smell braaaaaaaiiiiiiiiins within!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not read that much yet. So far I like it.


----------

